# Sausage bites tnt



## kadesma (Mar 15, 2011)

If you enjoy Italian sausage you will love these we make these on Sunday's while we wait for dinner to be ready. Give em a try
Bake or grill Italian sausages, slice and put them into a Chafing dish filled with say 2 inches of warmed dry white wine. Serve with plenty of toothpicks.
enjoy
kadesma


----------



## joesfolk (Mar 15, 2011)

I would love it. Unfortunately dd and dh would hate it.  It is a curse to be related to non-adventuresome eaters.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Okay, I got all the appetizers now, Kades...when's dinner?


----------



## kadesma (Mar 16, 2011)

sofiaM said:


> you say : Serve with plenty of toothpicks


yep, they help keep ya clean 
kadesma


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 17, 2011)

This may sound strange but a good dipping sauce for them is 2 parts grape jelly to 1 part yellow mustard. Warm it up a little bit. Try it..it's good.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 18, 2011)

simonbaker said:


> This may sound strange but a good dipping sauce for them is 2 parts grape jelly to 1 part yellow mustard. Warm it up a little bit. Try it..it's good.


Not strange, but good. Thank you for the idea. Will try it next time.
kadesma


----------

